# fish tank



## sdpadresnumber1 (Jun 11, 2009)

i have a 75 gallon fish tank that right now has 2 tinfoil barbs 3 tiger barbs and an albino red tailed shark. i also have another assorted african cichlid thats blue and black lines.
the ph is 8.5
is anything wrong with this setup?
everything seems to be fine...
anyways i want to get more cichlids so give me some ideas


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Tinfoils get HUGE, and will eventually need most of this tank for themselves, so you should maybe not rock the boat by adding much.


----------



## sdpadresnumber1 (Jun 11, 2009)

i know this but i only have one now and its very small.
i also got a electric blue hap today.

any problems so far?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

sdpadresnumber1 said:


> is anything wrong with this setup?
> everything seems to be fine...


you seem to be just fine!  

cheers!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Actually, 

the Hap needs a minimum of 90Gl but i guess the 75 outta do the trick for now and oh yes can get aggressive.

 have fun!

Cheers!


----------

